# New Year meet anyone?



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I was just thinking about a winter meet when Jools posted about the Christmas one, which sadly I can't go to with it being a week day and it would be nearly two hours for me to travel to.

I wondered if it would be possible to arrange a New year meet somewhere? I am not sure where everyone is or how far they are willing to travel but I would love it to be under an hour and a half from Oxfordshire if possible? I had a look at the map and Oxfordshire actually borders six counties! 

I was so sad about missing last weekends meet and the travelling distance would have been fine for the kids and Daisy.

Any ideas.....I thought it would be a nice way to see the New year in (weather permitting!) x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab idea Sarah, do you want to suggest a location or several locations that suit? We could always use a poll to select the most popular.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

That's a great idea! I'd love to meet Jools and Sue before Christmas but I'll be really busy with work so a new year meet would be fab!
Virginia Water was perfect as a venue but don't know how that suits for everyone else distance wise?

Pip X


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I can investigate although I am a bit clueless once I step outside of Oxfordshire! I will have a look tomorrow but if anyone has any thoughts please feel free to suggest places. It would be great if it suited as many people as possible.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Virginia Water was great, but so are lots of other places ... a poll would be a good idea ... would be lovely to start the new year with a cockapoo walk.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have started researching large park type places in the different counties and I will make a short list but happy for suggestions. There is one that looks nice in Bedordshire and I wondered if that might be a good central place. Anyway, when my head is tired from reading about poverty and health inequalities tonight I will get back to my Country park research!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I have started researching large park type places in the different counties and I will make a short list but happy for suggestions. There is one that looks nice in Bedordshire and I wondered if that might be a good central place. Anyway, when my head is tired from reading about poverty and health inequalities tonight I will get back to my Country park research!


Which one is that Sarah?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It was Priory but I wanted to call them to make sure it was ok to walk dogs off the lead before I shortlisted it!  Do you know it? 

I was also looking at Emberton Country Park nr MK, Wendover Woods in Bucks, Dinton Pastures in Berkshire, Delapre Abbey in Northamptonshire (just off M1) and that was as far as I had got!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> It was Priory but I wanted to call them to make sure it was ok to walk dogs off the lead before I shortlisted it!  Do you know it?
> 
> I was also looking at Emberton Country Park nr MK, Wendover Woods in Bucks, Dinton Pastures in Berkshire, Delapre Abbey in Northamptonshire (just off M1) and that was as far as I had got!




Yes I do go to Bedford Priory.
You can let dogs off leads but must have the under control- it can get busy at weekends but if looking at Jan then less so. There is a paved walk around the lake then grass areas coming off from that and some wooded bits although some routes are closed till March due to the birds and wildlife. The parking is also free.


I am hopefully meeting up with some of PF members next month and we are looking at either Dunstable Downs or Ashridge ( Berkhamstead) so if we do go I can let you know what they are like ( unless you fancy coming?)

I also have used Marston Vale Country Park and that's a nice place to meet too. ( hopefully meeting bearyclairey next month there too as this weekends coming visit got cancelled).


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Yes I do go to Bedford Priory.
> You can let dogs off leads but must have the under control- it can get busy at weekends but if looking at Jan then less so. There is a paved walk around the lake then grass areas coming off from that and some wooded bits although some routes are closed till March due to the birds and wildlife. The parking is also free.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that's good to know. Thanks. 

I might tag along if that's ok, as long as I am free.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Sounds great sarah ........... sorry u can't make the xmas one, but hopefully we'll catch up in the new year!! j x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I was just thinking about a winter meet when Jools posted about the Christmas one, which sadly I can't go to with it being a week day and it would be nearly two hours for me to travel to.
> 
> I wondered if it would be possible to arrange a New year meet somewhere? I am not sure where everyone is or how far they are willing to travel but I would love it to be under an hour and a half from Oxfordshire if possible? I had a look at the map and Oxfordshire actually borders six counties!
> 
> ...



Hiya  I live in Banbury and would be happy to help you organise something ... or meet up if you're in Oxfordshire too 

Definitely game on for a meet in the New Year though, be great for Archie to have a run around with some fello 'poos!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Ooh You are so close to me, I am in Bicester! 

Thank you for the offer, I have just finished an exam so I can now concentrate on looking at country park type places that would be good to meet. 

If you have any ideas, let me know. x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sarah,

Oooh meet up should not be anywhere near Bicester...the designer outlet village there has already had waaaaay to much of my money already


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Ashridge is lovely.
x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

colpa110 said:


> Sarah,
> 
> Oooh meet up should not be anywhere near Bicester...the designer outlet village there has already had waaaaay to much of my money already


OOOhhhhhh how exciting, designer shopping and a poo meet yay  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

count me in please xxx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Sarah,
> 
> Oooh meet up should not be anywhere near Bicester...the designer outlet village there has already had waaaaay to much of my money already


Ha - me too!!! I curse the day I discovered Monsoon and Cath Kidston were @ Bicester Village


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Ha - me too!!! I curse the day I discovered Monsoon and Cath Kidston were @ Bicester Village


Monsoon is closed now!  They are trying to clear out the non designer shops. I only really go to Fatface and Cath Kidston.  I heard today that Pandora have opened a shop there. I don't have one but I imagine it will be popular.

I will happily have a poo fest nearby though if you would like to combine with a bit of shopping! 

Karen, Ashridge looks very nice, I will, make a short list this weekend. Alot of places say 'dogs must be under close control'. Is this normal, will we be ok in places like this? I guess they just don't want irresponsible dog owners letting dogs go all over the place? 

Does anyone have any thoughts on when in January would be good? I was maybe thinking 7th/8th or 14th/15th?


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Poo fest and shopping sounds great. Couldn't make the 15th though. xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

14th would be my birthday  Haha, probably too far for me to go though anyway 
But Sarah how do you not have a Pandora bracelet?! :O Christmas present?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

We're a definite maybe! Depends on date and venue. Thanks for getting something together Sarah.

Karen x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> *Monsoon is closed now!*  They are trying to clear out the non designer shops. I only really go to Fatface and Cath Kidston.  I heard today that Pandora have opened a shop there. I don't have one but I imagine it will be popular.
> 
> I will happily have a poo fest nearby though if you would like to combine with a bit of shopping!
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! This news has made me very  I loved the Monsoon outlet ... specially for cheap party dresses


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Sarah, Dinton Pastures in Berkshire is ok but certain paths you cant walk down with dogs and is possibly not ideal for a large group 20+
The Look Out at Bracknell is better suited, no lake but miles and miles of pine forest, a big adventure playground for kids, and indoor science centre and a cafe, it can get very very busy but dogs can ramble anywhere


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Sarah, Dinton Pastures in Berkshire is ok but certain paths you cant walk down with dogs and is possibly not ideal for a large group 20+
> The Look Out at Bracknell is better suited, no lake but miles and miles of pine forest, a big adventure playground for kids, and indoor science centre and a cafe, it can get very very busy but dogs can ramble anywhere


Thanks for that, I will add it to my short list.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

How is this meet coming along ??? 

Is it a weekend and what dates to you have in mind? 

I would love to come along  

Anywhere is good for me .. 

The Look Out in Bracknell sounds good .. no lakes .. don't want ice skating poos


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

How funny. Just noticed this post and first of all we were at Priory Marina in Bedford on Saturday . Then 5 mins ago I txt my friend arranging to meet her at Bicester Village for Xmas lunch. Lol!!!

Anyway, count us in if it's a New Year get together somewhere . Thank you xxx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I thought that Rickmansworth Aquadrome, where we had 'Poofest '11 was a brilliant venue. There are some short walks around the lakes, plus longer ones if you prefer. No problems with dogs off lead (we had 16 milling around on a busy weekend!) and a nice cafe, also picnic areas. Plus it's close to the motorways with good access from all directions.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

We would love to come to this as we were so sad to miss the last one! (as long as the journey isn't too long) xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Helen sounds good ... 

I must come to the next meet ... after xmas would be good and a weekend .. bring the whole family xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> I thought that Rickmansworth Aquadrome, where we had 'Poofest '11 was a brilliant venue. There are some short walks around the lakes, plus longer ones if you prefer. No problems with dogs off lead (we had 16 milling around on a busy weekend!) and a nice cafe, also picnic areas. Plus it's close to the motorways with good access from all directions.


Sounds great! xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Rickmansworth not too far for me but would have to be a weekend...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd like to be counted in, all the venues suggested so far seem fine to me and lots of them I've heard of !

Can't do 14/15 Jan as will be away, probably. Even though it will be Millie's 1st birthday and we'll be missing it  How bad is that !


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for revitalising the thread. I am bogged down with yet more college work that has to be in by Thursday  and then I will put together a list of suggested meeting places and we will have a vote! If there are anymore suggestions of venue please add them to the thread and I will include them. 

It will have to be a weekend for me and I think it will be more fun as people can bring their family. My only 'need' for the day is to be able to get a hot drink and loos for the kids...apart from nice park, dogs can go off the lead etc etc!  I can't wait, I was so disappointed that I missed the last one!

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent thanks Sarah ... I am in ... as long as its a weekend and hot drink provided   oh and of course a poo friendly area xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Excellent thanks Sarah ... I am in ... as long as its a weekend and hot drink provided   oh and of course a poo friendly area xxx


Yay! I will get to meet you at last!  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Warning ... crazy cockapoo owner coming through  ha ha ha .... 

I must meet everyone .. so sad I missed the last meet ... but Picnic wanted me to go get her .. well as you know our dogs come first ...

Strong tea for me please .. meet you there xxx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Thank you for revitalising the thread. I am bogged down with yet more college work that has to be in by Thursday  and then I will put together a list of suggested meeting places and we will have a vote! If there are anymore suggestions of venue please add them to the thread and I will include them.
> 
> It will have to be a weekend for me and I think it will be more fun as people can bring their family. My only 'need' for the day is to be able to get a hot drink and loos for the kids...apart from nice park, dogs can go off the lead etc etc!  I can't wait, I was so disappointed that I missed the last one!
> 
> x


Definitely count me and Archie in too  Always happy to help out with any organising if you need a hand with it 

x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mrs Hippiechick said:


> Definitely count me and Archie in too  Always happy to help out with any organising if you need a hand with it
> 
> x


That would be great, thank you! xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not even sure what part of the country this is going to be held, where abouts are the venues? Only thinking because I know it'll be a long way away, but not sure how far & could always try get the parents to camp at a site  x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I'm not even sure what part of the country this is going to be held, where abouts are the venues? Only thinking because I know it'll be a long way away, but not sure how far & could always try get the parents to camp at a site  x


Not sure how far you are from Manchester airport (I'm there quite often on business).I could get to any of the places suggested in 2.5-3 hrs ( non stop and I always use the M6 toll road!!) I got Betty from a breeder in Holmes Chapel and went straight there and back ( twice) so easily do-able


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well i'm about an hour from Manchester airport, near Leeds me, but obviously it's too far to go just for a walk, so I would have to come for the weekend or something, but it woud be nice to meet some of the people on the forum that I talk to a lot but are from quite far away (like down South!) So I was just wondering... Thanks Colin


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Delapre Abbey & Emberton Country Park are between 2 hours and 2 and a half hours from me, so they aren't too far, there were a couple that were closer to 3.5 hours...
Are you any closer to knowing the date for the meet? x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

We would be interested in meeting up. It would be really lovely to see how Poppy and Daisy react to each other - and it would be a fab first trip out for our new camper van!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> We would be interested in meeting up. It would be really lovely to see how Poppy and Daisy react to each other - and it would be a fab first trip out for our new camper van!


It would be lovely to meet you, hope you can come! I wonder what the girls will be like together? Do you keep Poppy's coat trimmed? Daisy is a big shaggy thing at the moment, sometimes I am not sure which end is which!  I think it must be time for another fringe cut!   x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> I thought that Rickmansworth Aquadrome, where we had 'Poofest '11 was a brilliant venue. There are some short walks around the lakes, plus longer ones if you prefer. No problems with dogs off lead (we had 16 milling around on a busy weekend!) and a nice cafe, also picnic areas. Plus it's close to the motorways with good access from all directions.


I agree this was a fantastic venue and very easily accessible. Count us in, date permitting!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> I thought that Rickmansworth Aquadrome, where we had 'Poofest '11 was a brilliant venue. There are some short walks around the lakes, plus longer ones if you prefer. No problems with dogs off lead (we had 16 milling around on a busy weekend!) and a nice cafe, also picnic areas. Plus it's close to the motorways with good access from all directions.


I agree ... this seemed to work well for lots of people. Count us in (date permitting).


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ditto, ditto! I think Rickmansworth Aquadrome is a perfect venue. Tried and tested. 

Karen x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I am already really looking forward to this


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I've just checked that the cafe is open in January at Rickmansworth Aquadrome Park - and it is !!!.

Just wanted to make sure, didn't fancy getting there and not having a tea


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Ooh count Lolly and I in for a January meet at Rickmansworth


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Oh poo! Two and a half hours away from me again! Is that just too far to be sensible??


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Almost 3 hours from me Eileen  I would love to go, but I will have to see :/ I was hoping more for like 2 hours to 2 hours 15 minutes journey, but this venue is further away than some others that were mentioned...


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

Looks like we'll have to move house, Laura. We're missing out on all the poo fun!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Tell me about it Eileen! Loads of people live down south from this site & i'm guna miss out on meeting them haha x


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Would definitely be interested can't do first sat in jan x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Would definitely be interested can't do first sat in jan x


There is a new thread now for members to vote on. The most popular date at the moment is the 29th January.  Hope you will add you vote and can come along.


----------

